# Improving the Leatherman Wave



## mklotz (Sep 8, 2008)

I carry a Leatherman Wave all the time. I can't count the number of times it's pulled my acorns (and those of a few other people) out of the fire.

It's a great product - highly recommended - but has one annoying feature. The reversible screwdriver bit is a flat proprietary design. One can buy other bits from Leatherman but they're pricey. If they had made the receiver on the tool the standard quarter inch hex, as is done on the Smith&Wesson version of this tool, one could use any of the plethora of commonly available bits. The other problem is that the bit, when installed in the receiver, is short - very close to the bulk of the tool - so that working on any screw that is recessed or close to some obstruction is difficult, if not impossible.

Being the cheap SOB I am, I bought a cheap magnetic bit extender ($1 at HF) like the one on the left and ground the tang down to fit in the Wave receiver. It's shown in the middle on the first picture. It turns out that the across-points dimension of the hex is already the correct size. All one needs to do is grind the flats. Now I can use any of my huge collection of screwdriver bits as well as 1/4" sockets with the aid of a hex-to-square adaptor.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 8, 2008)

Marv,

Nice one.

All you need now is a backpack.

Leatherman in pouch, backpack to hold all the tools it can now use.

I used to work for a US company, and the boss' son had a real fetish for those implements. His must have weighed about four pounds, hanging in a huge pouch on his sagging belt, and could most probably been able to disassemble a jumbo jet with it.


Bogs


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 8, 2008)

Marv...... :bow: 

I like that one a lot, I use a surge all day at work, That is a great mod'.

John, I am one of those guys too. You should see the stuff I carry in my back pack... My boot (trunk) holds most of it as you know   


I will be adapting a bit holder ASAP ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## mklotz (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, John, you're right. One has to resist the urge to be ready to tackle absolutely any job using only the tools one has on one's person. Still, one can garner some truly amazing stares by whipping out a file and smoothing the sharp edge on the metal table leg in an upscale restaurant. I've done it! Of course, my wife told the maitre d' she had no idea who I was and why I was sitting at her table after I offered to check and fix the other tables in the restaurant.

I'm reminded of two survival stories. One involved a lady who drove her car over the side of the freeway (she was probably dialing at the time) only to have it land in some thick brush where it couldn't be seen from the roadway. Her seatbelt locked up on impact, trapping her. It was two days before she was discovered and rescued. Had she had a Leatherman or, alternatively, a knife blade on her cell phone (well, they've got just about every other appurtenance), she might not have had to survive on a pack of Lifesavers for two days.

Another story involves a young man who, bereft of even the tiniest element of common sense, went hiking alone in the Utah wilderness without a radio and without telling anyone when he expected to return. Crawling through a narrow canyon, a rock slipped and trapped his hand against the canyon wall. His choices were to starve to death or cut off his hand. He chose the latter and, amazingly, survived to tell the tale. I guess galloping stupidity doesn't preclude having some real guts.

I'm not into DIY surgery but I have three (soon to be four) grandchildren who have toys that are always in need of minor repairs and their yuppie parents only tools are three varieties of corkscrew plus a butter knife left over from the last occupant of the house.


----------



## Bernd (Sep 8, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Another story involves a young man who, bereft of even the tiniest element of common sense, went hiking alone in the Utah wilderness without a radio and without telling anyone when he expected to return. Crawling through a narrow canyon, a rock slipped and trapped his hand against the canyon wall. His choices were to starve to death or cut off his hand. He chose the latter and, amazingly, survived to tell the tale. I guess galloping stupidity doesn't preclude having some real guts.



I remember hearing about that one in the news. Made my anatomy shrivel up when I heard that one. :



> ........their yuppie parents only tools are three varieties of corkscrew plus a butter knife left over from the last occupant of the house.



I bet that aggravates you a bit? I've met some people like that. Don't have any kind of tools at all. Sheeeesh

Bernd


----------



## kvom (Sep 8, 2008)

The guy not only cut off his arm, but had to break the bone beforehand by levering it against the boulder. :bow:

After he got out of the hospital he and a film crew went back to the site, levered the rock back, and retrieve the remains of his hand for burial.


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good tip Marv, thanks for sharing.

I bought my Father a Wave for his birthday about 10 years ago, he uses it everyday and I always like to see the pouch which he polishes with saddle soap on his belt.

Whilst I like the wave and its easy open knife, I prefer my victorinox multi tool. You can open the other blades without opening the pliers, which are very good IMHO. I am not often without it in my overalls pocket when at sea.

I saw this recently to convert the original leather man or smaller version of it to take keys:

http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2008/08/how_to_install_your_keys_in_a.php

Al


----------

